# NVidia .run files not working anymore(NFORCE and video)

## tom61

I've been trying to resolve a sound issue with the onboard sound (NForce2 with MCP+ southbridge) most of today, by tryingout different kernel options. I had a fully working system with both ALSA and OSS sound as modules, but this had troubles with more than one sound playing at a time, or serveral seconds after a sound made by ARtS (such as KDE start up) another program couldn't use the sound.

I set up 2 compiles of 2.6.9 (official kernel.org sources); one with only OSS for sound, one with ALSA and drivers for NForce compiled in. I set the System.map symlink to to the OSS version, and boot the entry I added to grub. X can't come up for the obvious reason that I have Xorg setup to use the NVidia accelerated drivers. I run the NVIDIA[blah].run file, no troubles what so ever. Next I run NFORCE[blah].run, no troubles there either. I attempt to boot KDE, but ARtS tells me (many times) that it can't initialize sound, so I Ctrl-Backspace and drop to the GDM chooser. Start up Gnone, no troubles. Audio works, but there's a horrible screeching sound when I play ut2004. I remap the symlink for System.map to the ALSA-only kernel and reboot.

This where things go awary. I choose the ALSA kernel from grub. Xorg doesn't start for the same reason as above. I go through the menus, and get to the point where it should compile the kernel module. It fails saying it doesn't know where the kernel source is. I start it again with the option telling it where the kernel source is (/usr/src/linux), it errors out at the same place telling me if I made a special directory for configs or modules or something to tell it about it. I have no idea what it's talking about, so I I set the System.map symlink back to the old ALSA + OSS System.map.

ALSA+OSS kernel fires up fine, the NVidia logo comes up (meaning accelerated Xorg works) and I login. ARtS complains once with what looks like it noticing that it failed last time. No sound, and more importantly, no network. With this compile I forgot to add network cards to the kernel, but the NForce driver has what is needed. So, I attempt to run the NFORCE[blah].run, and get the same error as the NVIDIA video installer! Sorry that I didn't take down what the error said exactly, and I don't really want to run it again in fear of it messing up what I have now. 

[needless info, but part of the story]I figured that everything 2.6.9 was messed up at this point, so I set the System.map symlink to a 2.6.8 kernel, and changed the /usr/src/linux link accordingly. Reboot, XFree errors out, since it doesn't know about the newer version of the NVidia drivers. I pretty much give up and shut down the computer. I remember that 2.6.9 OSS only kernel was the last known good kernel, so I turn the computer back on, and somehow I set everything back correctly to use the OSS kernel, which I'm posting from now, with sound and network.[/needless info]

What can I do to get the NVidia drivers back working on the ALSA+OSS kernel? Anybody with a NForce2 board with MCP+ southbridge care to comment if you've gotten the sound working fully?

I'm really, really, really tired of playing with the kernel right now, so I don't want to mess with installing a new soundcard. That is because I have no idea what sound drivers I had as modules or compiled into the ALSA kernel (which should have network compilied in) or ALSA + OSS kernel (which lacks network anyway), and the OSS kernel has no sound card support as modules or compilied in.

Edit:

I'm just having barrels of fun. Tried to emerge nforce-audio on the OSS kernel, to get KDE's sound working. Results:

```

root@localhost tom61 # emerge nforce-audio

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) media-sound/nforce-audio-1.0.0261 to /

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) NVIDIA_nforce-1.0-0261.tar.gz

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking NVIDIA_nforce-1.0-0261.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/nforce-audio-1.0.0261/work

>>> Source unpacked.

make nvaudio.o

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/nforce-audio-1.0.0261/work/nforce/nvaudio'

gcc -D__KERNEL__  -I/usr/src/linux/include -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -O -fno-strict-aliasing -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -march=i686 -falign-functions=4 -DMODULE -DREMAP_NEW    -c -o nvhw.o nvhw.c

In file included from /usr/src/linux/include/linux/capability.h:16,

                 from /usr/src/linux/include/linux/sched.h:7,

                 from /usr/src/linux/include/linux/module.h:10,

                 from nvhw.c:12:

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/types.h:18: error: conflicting types for `__kernel_dev_t'

/usr/include/asm/posix_types.h:10: error: previous declaration of `__kernel_dev_t'

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/types.h:30: error: syntax error before "timer_t"

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/types.h:30: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `timer_t'

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/types.h:30: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/types.h:31: error: syntax error before "clockid_t"

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/types.h:31: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `clockid_t'

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/types.h:31: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

In file included from /usr/src/linux/include/linux/preempt.h:10,

                 from /usr/src/linux/include/linux/spinlock.h:9,

                 from /usr/src/linux/include/linux/capability.h:45,

                 from /usr/src/linux/include/linux/sched.h:7,

                 from /usr/src/linux/include/linux/module.h:10,

                 from nvhw.c:12:

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/linkage.h:5:25: asm/linkage.h: No such file or directory

In file included from /usr/src/linux/include/linux/thread_info.h:20,

                 from /usr/src/linux/include/linux/spinlock.h:12,

                 from /usr/src/linux/include/linux/capability.h:45,

                 from /usr/src/linux/include/linux/sched.h:7,

                 from /usr/src/linux/include/linux/module.h:10,

                 from nvhw.c:12:

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/bitops.h: In function `get_bitmask_order':

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/bitops.h:78: warning: implicit declaration of function `fls'

In file included from /usr/src/linux/include/linux/spinlock.h:12,

                 from /usr/src/linux/include/linux/capability.h:45,

                 from /usr/src/linux/include/linux/sched.h:7,

                 from /usr/src/linux/include/linux/module.h:10,

                 from nvhw.c:12:

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/thread_info.h:21:29: asm/thread_info.h: No such file or directory

In file included from /usr/src/linux/include/linux/spinlock.h:12,

                 from /usr/src/linux/include/linux/capability.h:45,

                 from /usr/src/linux/include/linux/sched.h:7,

                 from /usr/src/linux/include/linux/module.h:10,

                 from nvhw.c:12:

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/thread_info.h: In function `set_thread_flag':

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/thread_info.h:32: warning: implicit declaration of function `current_thread_info'

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/thread_info.h:32: error: invalid type argument of `->'

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/thread_info.h: In function `clear_thread_flag':

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/thread_info.h:37: error: invalid type argument of `->'

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/thread_info.h: In function `test_and_set_thread_flag':

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/thread_info.h:42: error: invalid type argument of `->'

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/thread_info.h: In function `test_and_clear_thread_flag':

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/thread_info.h:47: error: invalid type argument of `->'

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/thread_info.h: In function `test_thread_flag':

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/thread_info.h:52: error: invalid type argument of `->'

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/thread_info.h:52: error: invalid type argument of `->'

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/thread_info.h: At top level:

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/thread_info.h:55: warning: `struct thread_info' declared inside parameter list

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/thread_info.h:55: warning: its scope is only this definition or declaration, which is probably not what you want

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/thread_info.h: In function `set_ti_thread_flag':

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/thread_info.h:57: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/thread_info.h: At top level:

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/thread_info.h:60: warning: `struct thread_info' declared inside parameter list

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/thread_info.h: In function `clear_ti_thread_flag':

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/thread_info.h:62: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/thread_info.h: At top level:

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/thread_info.h:65: warning: `struct thread_info' declared inside parameter list

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/thread_info.h: In function `test_and_set_ti_thread_flag':

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/thread_info.h:67: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/thread_info.h: At top level:

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/thread_info.h:70: warning: `struct thread_info' declared inside parameter list

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/thread_info.h: In function `test_and_clear_ti_thread_flag':

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/thread_info.h:72: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/thread_info.h: At top level:

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/thread_info.h:75: warning: `struct thread_info' declared inside parameter list

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/thread_info.h: In function `test_ti_thread_flag':

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/thread_info.h:77: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/thread_info.h:77: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/thread_info.h: In function `set_need_resched':

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/thread_info.h:82: error: `TIF_NEED_RESCHED' undeclared (first use in this function)

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/thread_info.h:82: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/thread_info.h:82: error: for each function it appears in.)

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/thread_info.h: In function `clear_need_resched':

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/thread_info.h:87: error: `TIF_NEED_RESCHED' undeclared (first use in this function)

In file included from /usr/src/linux/include/linux/spinlock.h:13,

                 from /usr/src/linux/include/linux/capability.h:45,

                 from /usr/src/linux/include/linux/sched.h:7,

                 from /usr/src/linux/include/linux/module.h:10,

                 from nvhw.c:12:

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/kernel.h:17:21: asm/bug.h: No such file or directory

In file included from /usr/src/linux/include/linux/spinlock.h:16,

                 from /usr/src/linux/include/linux/capability.h:45,

                 from /usr/src/linux/include/linux/sched.h:7,

                 from /usr/src/linux/include/linux/module.h:10,

                 from nvhw.c:12:

/usr/include/asm/processor.h: At top level:

/usr/include/asm/processor.h:75: error: `CONFIG_NR_CPUS' undeclared here (not in a function)

In file included from /usr/src/linux/include/linux/capability.h:45,

                 from /usr/src/linux/include/linux/sched.h:7,

                 from /usr/src/linux/include/linux/module.h:10,

                 from nvhw.c:12:

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/spinlock.h:412:1: warning: "write_unlock" redefinedIn file included from /usr/src/linux/include/linux/spinlock.h:39,

                 from /usr/src/linux/include/linux/capability.h:45,

                 from /usr/src/linux/include/linux/sched.h:7,

                 from /usr/src/linux/include/linux/module.h:10,

                 from nvhw.c:12:

/usr/include/asm/spinlock.h:201:1: warning: this is the location of the previous definition

In file included from /usr/src/linux/include/linux/capability.h:45,

                 from /usr/src/linux/include/linux/sched.h:7,

                 from /usr/src/linux/include/linux/module.h:10,

                 from nvhw.c:12:

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/spinlock.h:413:1: warning: "read_unlock" redefined

In file included from /usr/src/linux/include/linux/spinlock.h:39,

                 from /usr/src/linux/include/linux/capability.h:45,

                 from /usr/src/linux/include/linux/sched.h:7,

                 from /usr/src/linux/include/linux/module.h:10,

                 from nvhw.c:12:

/usr/include/asm/spinlock.h:200:1: warning: this is the location of the previous definition

In file included from /usr/src/linux/include/linux/capability.h:45,

                 from /usr/src/linux/include/linux/sched.h:7,

                 from /usr/src/linux/include/linux/module.h:10,

                 from nvhw.c:12:

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/spinlock.h: In function `bit_spin_unlock':

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/spinlock.h:513: warning: implicit declaration of function `BUG_ON'

In file included from /usr/src/linux/include/linux/sched.h:15,

                 from /usr/src/linux/include/linux/module.h:10,

                 from nvhw.c:12:

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/cpumask.h:79:21: asm/bug.h: No such file or directory

In file included from /usr/src/linux/include/linux/sched.h:15,

                 from /usr/src/linux/include/linux/module.h:10,

                 from nvhw.c:12:

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/cpumask.h: At top level:

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/cpumask.h:81: error: `CONFIG_NR_CPUS' undeclared here (not in a function)

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/cpumask.h: In function `__first_cpu':

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/cpumask.h:211: warning: implicit declaration of function `find_first_bit'

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/cpumask.h: In function `__next_cpu':

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/cpumask.h:217: warning: implicit declaration of function `find_next_bit'

In file included from /usr/include/asm/smp.h:10,

                 from /usr/src/linux/include/linux/smp.h:17,

                 from /usr/src/linux/include/linux/sched.h:23,

                 from /usr/src/linux/include/linux/module.h:10,

                 from nvhw.c:12:

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/ptrace.h: In function `ptrace_link':

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/ptrace.h:93: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/ptrace.h: In function `ptrace_unlink':

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/ptrace.h:98: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

In file included from /usr/include/asm/smp.h:17,

                 from /usr/src/linux/include/linux/smp.h:17,

                 from /usr/src/linux/include/linux/sched.h:23,

                 from /usr/src/linux/include/linux/module.h:10,

                 from nvhw.c:12:

/usr/include/asm/mpspec.h: At top level:

/usr/include/asm/mpspec.h:205: error: `CONFIG_NR_CPUS' undeclared here (not in a function)

In file included from /usr/include/asm/smp.h:21,

                 from /usr/src/linux/include/linux/smp.h:17,

                 from /usr/src/linux/include/linux/sched.h:23,

                 from /usr/src/linux/include/linux/module.h:10,

                 from nvhw.c:12:

/usr/include/asm/apic.h:88: error: `CONFIG_NR_CPUS' undeclared here (not in a function)

In file included from /usr/src/linux/include/linux/smp.h:17,

                 from /usr/src/linux/include/linux/sched.h:23,

                 from /usr/src/linux/include/linux/module.h:10,

                 from nvhw.c:12:

/usr/include/asm/smp.h:34: error: conflicting types for `cpu_online_map'

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/cpumask.h:345: error: previous declaration of `cpu_online_map'

/usr/include/asm/smp.h:66: error: `CONFIG_NR_CPUS' undeclared here (not in a function)

/usr/include/asm/smp.h:66: confused by earlier errors, bailing out

make[1]: *** [nvhw.o] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/nforce-audio-1.0.0261/work/nforce/nvaudio'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: media-sound/nforce-audio-1.0.0261 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 27, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

Considering everything else, I guessing that NVidia-GLX drivers won't emerge either (which means I can't get the ALSA kernel up with accelerated vid).  I've tried downloading the latest NForce and NVidia run files, but it seems I already had the latest.  :Sad:  I'm seriously thinking of just wiping the system and getting the latest Vida Linux installer (I installed Gentoo with Vida Linux 1.0) and reinstalling.

----------

## tom61

KDE is now working with the OSS kernel, at least that's good news. UT2004 still sounds like crap.  :Sad:  Playing around with ~/.openalrc didn't help, nor did symbolically linking the openal lib compilied by system. Looks like that only helps with ALSA based systems

Tryed to emerge nvidia-glx with with ALSA kernel, it failed:

```
localhost root # emerge nvidia-glx

Calculating dependencies ...done!

!!! Error: the <x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.0-r4 package conflicts with 

another package.

!!!        both can't be installed on the same system together.

!!!        Please use 'emerge --pretend' to determine blockers.

localhost root # emerge --pretend nvidia-glx

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[blocks B     ] <x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.0-r4 (from pkg 

x11-base/opengl-update-2.1.1-r1)

[ebuild  N    ] x11-base/opengl-update-2.1.1-r1

[ebuild     U ] media-video/nvidia-glx-1.0.6629-r5 [1.0.6629-r1]

```

Decided to try making a newer kernel (2.6.11rc5), but the nvidia installer still errors out. nvidia-installer.log:

```
nvidia-installer log file '/var/log/nvidia-installer.log'

creation time: Mon Feb 28 17:52:23 2005

option status:

  license pre-accepted    : false

  update                  : false

  force update            : false

  expert                  : false

  uninstall               : false

  driver info             : false

  no precompiled interface: false

  no ncurses color        : false

  query latest driver ver : false

  OpenGL header files     : false

  no questions            : false

  silent                  : false

  no backup               : false

  kernel module only      : false

  sanity                  : false

  add this kernel         : false

  no runlevel check       : false

  no network              : false

  no ABI note             : false

  no RPMs                 : false

  force tls               : (not specified)

  force compat32 tls      : (not specified)

  X install prefix        : /usr/X11R6

  OpenGL install prefix   : /usr

  compat32 install prefix : (not specified)

  installer install prefix: /usr

  utility install prefix  : /usr

  kernel name             : (not specified)

  kernel include path     : (not specified)

  kernel source path      : (not specified)

  kernel output path      : (not specified)

  kernel install path     : (not specified)

  proc mount point        : /proc

  ui                      : (not specified)

  tmpdir                  : /tmp

  ftp mirror              : ftp://download.nvidia.com

  RPM file list           : (not specified)

Using: nvidia-installer ncurses user interface

-> License accepted.

-> There appears to already be a driver installed on your system (version: 1.0-

   6629).  As part of installing this driver (version: 1.0-6629), the existing 

   driver will be uninstalled.  Are you sure you want to continue? ('no' will a

   bort installation) (Answer: Yes)

-> No precompiled kernel interface was found to match your kernel; would you li

   ke the installer to attempt to download a kernel interface for your kernel f

   rom the NVIDIA ftp site (ftp://download.nvidia.com)? (Answer: No)

-> No precompiled kernel interface was found to match your kernel; this means

   that the installer will need to compile a new kernel interface.

-> Kernel source path: '/lib/modules/2.6.11rc5-1/source'

-> Performing CC test with CC="gcc".

-> Performing rivafb check.

-> Performing rivafb module check.

-> Cleaning kernel module build directory.

   executing: 'cd ./usr/src/nv; make clean'...

   rm -f -f nv.o nv-vm.o os-agp.o os-interface.o os-registry.o nv.o nv-vm.o os-

   agp.o os-interface.o os-registry.o nvidia.mod.o

   rm -f -f build-in.o nv-linux.o *.d .*.{cmd,flags}

   rm -f -f nvidia.{o,ko,mod.{o,c}} nv_compiler.h *~

   rm -f -rf .tmp_versions

-> Building kernel module:

   executing: 'cd ./usr/src/nv; make module SYSSRC=/lib/modules/2.6.11rc5-1/sou

   rce SYSOUT=/lib/modules/2.6.11rc5-1/build'...

   

   NVIDIA: calling KBUILD...

   make CC=gcc KBUILD_OUTPUT=/lib/modules/2.6.11rc5-1/build KBUILD_VERBOSE=1 -C

   /lib/modules/2.6.11rc5-1/source SUBDIRS=/tmp/selfgz8368/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0

   -6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv modules

   make -C /lib/modules/2.6.11rc5-1/build      \

   KBUILD_SRC=/home/tom61/Desktop/Downloads/linux-2.6.11-rc5        KBUILD_VERBOS

   E=1   \

   KBUILD_CHECK= KBUILD_EXTMOD="/tmp/selfgz8368/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/

   usr/src/nv"   \

           -f /home/tom61/Desktop/Downloads/linux-2.6.11-rc5/Makefile modules

   mkdir -p /tmp/selfgz8368/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/.tmp_vers

   ions

   make -f /home/tom61/Desktop/Downloads/linux-2.6.11-rc5/scripts/Makefile.buil

   d obj=/tmp/selfgz8368/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv

   echo \#define NV_COMPILER \"`gcc -v 2>&1 | tail -n 1`\" > /tmp/selfgz8368/NV

   IDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv_compiler.h

     gcc -Wp,-MD,/tmp/selfgz8368/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/.nv.

   o.d -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.2/include -D__

   KERNEL__ -Iinclude -Iinclude2 -I/home/tom61/Desktop/Downloads/linux-2.6.11-r

   c5/include  -I/tmp/selfgz8368/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv -Wal

   l -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -ffree

   standing -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -msoft-float -mpreferred-stack-bound

   ary=2 -march=i686 -I/home/tom61/Desktop/Downloads/linux-2.6.11-rc5/include/a

   sm-i386/mach-default -Iinclude/asm-i386/mach-default -Wdeclaration-after-sta

   tement  -I/tmp/selfgz8368/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv -Wall -W

   implicit -Wreturn-type -Wswitch -Wformat -Wchar-subscripts -Wparentheses -Wp

   ointer-arith -Wno-multichar -Werror -O -fno-common -MD -Wno-cast-qual -Wno-e

   rror -D_LOOSE_KERNEL_NAMES -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE -DNTRM -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LOO

   SE_KERNEL_NAMES -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE -DNV_MAJOR_VERSION=1 -DNV_MINOR_VERSIO

   N=0 -DNV_PATCHLEVEL=6629 -DNV_UNIX -DNV_LINUX -DNV_INT64_OK -DNVCPU_X86 -UDE

   BUG -U_DEBUG -DNDEBUG -DNV_REMAP_PFN_RANGE_PRESENT -DNV_CHANGE_PAGE_ATTR_PRE

   SENT -DNV_PCI_DISABLE_DEVICE_PRESENT -DNV_CLASS_SIMPLE_CR

   EATE_PRESENT -DNV_PCI_GET_CLASS_PRESENT -DMODULE -DKBUILD_BASENAME=nv -DKBUI

   LD_MODNAME=nvidia -c -o /tmp/selfgz8368/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/s

   rc/nv/nv.o /tmp/selfgz8368/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c

   In file included from include/linux/list.h:7,

                    from include/linux/wait.h:23,

                    from include/asm/semaphore.h:41,

                    from include/linux/sched.h:19,

                    from include/linux/module.h:10,

                    from /tmp/selfgz8368/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src

   /nv/nv-linux.h:52,

                    from /tmp/selfgz8368/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src

   /nv/nv.c:14:

   include/linux/prefetch.h: In function `prefetch_range':

   include/linux/prefetch.h:62: warning: pointer of type `void *' used in arith

   metic

   In file included from include/linux/dmapool.h:14,

                    from include/linux/pci.h:863,

                    from /tmp/selfgz8368/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src

   /nv/nv-linux.h:75,

                    from /tmp/selfgz8368/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src

   /nv/nv.c:14:

   include/asm/io.h: In function `check_signature':

   include/asm/io.h:242: warning: wrong type argument to increment

   /tmp/selfgz8368/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c: In function 

   `_get_phys_address':

   /tmp/selfgz8368/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:2509: warning

   : passing arg 1 of `pmd_offset' from incompatible pointer type

   /tmp/selfgz8368/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c: In function 

   `nv_agp_init':

   /tmp/selfgz8368/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:2992: warning

   : `inter_module_put' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/module.h:578)

     gcc -Wp,-MD,/tmp/selfgz8368/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/.nv-

   vm.o.d -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.2/include -

   D__KERNEL__ -Iinclude -Iinclude2 -I/home/tom61/Desktop/Downloads/linux-2.6.1

   1-rc5/include  -I/tmp/selfgz8368/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv -

   Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -ff

   reestan

   ding -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -msoft-float -mpreferred-stack-boundary=

   2 -march=i686 -I/home/tom61/Desktop/Downloads/linux-2.6.11-rc5/include/asm-i

   386/mach-default -Iinclude/asm-i386/mach-default -Wdeclaration-after-stateme

   nt  -I/tmp/selfgz8368/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv -Wall -Wimpl

   icit -Wreturn-type -Wswitch -Wformat -Wchar-subscripts -Wparentheses -Wpoint

   er-arith -Wno-multichar -Werror -O -fno-common -MD -Wno-cast-qual -Wno-error

   -D_LOOSE_KERNEL_NAMES -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE -DNTRM -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LOOSE_KE

   RNEL_NAMES -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE -DNV_MAJOR_VERSION=1 -DNV_MINOR_VERSION=0 -

   DNV_PATCHLEVEL=6629 -DNV_UNIX -DNV_LINUX -DNV_INT64_OK -DNVCPU_X86 -UDEBUG -

   U_DEBUG -DNDEBUG -DNV_REMAP_PFN_RANGE_PRESENT -DNV_CHANGE_PAGE_ATTR_PRESENT 

   -DNV_PCI_DISABLE_DEVICE_PRESENT -DNV_CLASS_SIMPLE_CREATE_PRESENT -DNV_PCI_GE

   T_CLASS_PRESENT -DMODULE -DKBUILD_BASENAME=nv_vm -DKBUILD_MODNAME=nvidia -c 

   -o /tmp/selfgz8368/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv-vm.o /tmp/se

   lfgz8368/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629

   pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv-vm.c

   In file included from include/linux/list.h:7,

                    from include/linux/wait.h:23,

                    from include/asm/semaphore.h:41,

                    from include/linux/sched.h:19,

                    from include/linux/module.h:10,

                    from /tmp/selfgz8368/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src

   /nv/nv-linux.h:52,

                    from /tmp/selfgz8368/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src

   /nv/nv-vm.c:14:

   include/linux/prefetch.h: In function `prefetch_range':

   include/linux/prefetch.h:62: warning: pointer of type `void *' used in arith

   metic

   In file included from include/linux/dmapool.h:14,

                    from include/linux/pci.h:863,

                    from /tmp/selfgz8368/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src

   /nv/nv-linux.h:75,

                    from /tmp/selfgz8368/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src

   /nv/nv-vm.c:14:

   include/asm/io.h: In function `check_signature':

   include/asm/io.h:242: warning: wrong type argument to increment

   /tmp/selfgz8368/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv-vm.c: At top le

   vel:

   /tmp/selfgz8368/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv-vm.c:59: warnin

   g: `cache_flush' defined but not used

     gcc -Wp,-MD,/tmp/selfgz8368/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/.os-

   agp.o.d -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.2/include 

   -D__KERNEL__ -Iinclude -Iinclude2 -I/home/tom61/Desktop/Downloads/linux-2.6.

   11-rc5/include  -I/tmp/selfgz8368/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv 

   -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -f

   freestanding -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -msoft-float -mpreferred-stack-b

   oundary=2 -march=i686 -I/home/tom61/Desktop/Downloads/linux-2.6.11-rc5/inclu

   de/asm-i386/mach-default -Iinclude/asm-i386/mach-default -Wdeclaration-after

   -statement  -I/tmp/selfgz8368/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv -Wal

   l -Wimplicit -Wreturn-type -Wswitch -Wformat -Wchar-subscripts -Wparentheses

   -Wpointer-arith -Wno-multichar -Werror -O -fno-common -MD -Wno-cast-qual -Wn

   o-error -D_LOOSE_KERNEL_NAMES 

   -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE -DNTRM -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LOOSE_KERNEL_NAMES -D__KERNEL_

   _ -DMODULE -DNV_MAJOR_VERSION=1 -DNV_MINOR_VERSION=0 -DNV_PATCHLEVEL=6629 -D

   NV_UNIX -DNV_LINUX -DNV_INT64_OK -DNVCPU_X86 -UDEBUG -U_DEBUG -DNDEBUG -DNV_

   REMAP_PFN_RANGE_PRESENT -DNV_CHANGE_PAGE_ATTR_PRESENT -DNV_PCI_DISABLE_DEVIC

   E_PRESENT -DNV_CLASS_SIMPLE_CREATE_PRESENT -DNV_PCI_GET_CLASS_PRESENT -DMODU

   LE -DKBUILD_BASENAME=os_agp -DKBUILD_MODNAME=nvidia -c -o /tmp/selfgz8368/NV

   IDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/os-agp.o /tmp/selfgz8368/NVIDIA-Linu

   x-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/os-agp.c

   In file included from include/linux/list.h:7,

                    from include/linux/wait.h:23,

                    from include/asm/semaphore.h:41,

                    from include/linux/sched.h:19,

                    from include/linux/module.h:10,

                    from /tmp/selfgz8368/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src

   /nv/nv-linux.h:52,

                    from /tmp/selfgz8368/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src

   /nv/os-agp.c:24:

   include/linux/prefetch.h: In function `prefetch_range':

   include/linux/prefetch.h:62: warning: pointer of type `void *' used in arith

   metic

   In file included from include/linux/dmapool.h:14,

                    from include/linux/pci.h:863,

                    from /tmp/selfgz8368/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src

   /nv/nv-linux.h:75,

                    from /tmp/selfgz8368/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src

   /nv/os-agp.c:24:

   include/asm/io.h: In function `check_signature':

   include/asm/io.h:242: warning: wrong type argument to increment

   /tmp/selfgz8368/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/os-agp.c: At top l

   evel:

   /tmp/selfgz8368/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/os-agp.c:48: error

   : syntax error before '*' token

   /tmp/selfgz8368/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/os-agp.c:48: warni

   ng: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `drm_agp_p'

   /tmp/selfgz8368/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/os-agp.c:48: warni

   ng: data definition has no type or storage class

   /tmp/selfgz8368/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/os-agp.c: In funct

   ion `KernInitAGP':

   /tmp/selfgz8368/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/os-agp.c:76: warni

   ng: assignment discards qualifiers from pointer target type

   /tmp/selfgz8368/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/os-agp.c:85: error

   : request for member `acquire' in something not a structure or union

   /tmp/selfgz8368/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/os-agp.c:88: warni

   ng: `inter_module_put' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/module.h:578

   )

   /tmp/selfgz8368/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/os-agp.c:113: erro

   r: request for member `copy_info' in something not a structure or union

   /tmp/selfgz8368/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/os-agp.c:173: erro

   r: request for member `enable' in something not a structure or union

   /tmp/selfgz8368/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/os-agp.c:185: erro

   r: request for member `release' in something not a structure or union

   /tmp/selfgz8368/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/os-agp.c:186: warn

   ing: `inter_module_put' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/module.h:57

   8)

   /tmp/selfgz8368/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/os-agp.c: In funct

   ion `KernTeardownAGP':

   /tmp/selfgz8368/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/os-agp.c:216: erro

   r: request for member `release' in something not a structure or union

   /tmp/selfgz8368/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/os-agp.c:218: warn

   ing: `inter_module_put' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/module.h:57

   8)

   /tmp/selfgz8368/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/os-agp.c: In funct

   ion `KernAllocAGPPages':

   /tmp/selfgz8368/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/os-agp.c:265: erro

   r: request for member `allocate_memory' in something not a structure or unio

   n

   /tmp/selfgz8368/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/os-agp.c:273: erro

   r: request for member `bind_memory' in something not a structure or union

   /tmp/selfgz8368/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/os-agp.c:290: erro

   r: request for member `unbind_memory' in something not a structure or union

   /tmp/selfgz8368/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/os-agp.c:305: erro

   r: request for member `free_memory' in something not a structure or union

   /tmp/selfgz8368/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/os-agp.c: In funct

   ion `KernMapAGPPages':

   /tmp/selfgz8368/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/os-agp.c:345: erro

   r: request for member `unbind_memory' in something not a structure or union

   /tmp/selfgz8368/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/os-agp.c: In funct

   ion `KernFreeAGPPages':

   /tmp/selfgz8368/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/os-agp.c:444: erro

   r: request for member `unbind_memory' in something not a structure or union

   /tmp/selfgz8368/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/os-agp.c:445: erro

   r: request for member `free_memory' in something not a structure or union

   make[4]: *** [/tmp/selfgz8368/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/os-a

   gp.o] Error 1

   make[3]: *** [_module_/tmp/selfgz8368/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src

   /nv] Error 2

   make[2]: *** [modules] Error 2

   NVIDIA: left KBUILD.

   nvidia.ko failed to build!

   make[1]: *** [module] Error 1

   make: *** [module] Error 2

-> Error.

ERROR: Unable to build the NVIDIA kernel module.

ERROR: Installation has failed.  Please see the file

       '/var/log/nvidia-installer.log' for details.  You may find suggestions

       on fixing installation problems in the README available on the Linux

       driver download page at www.nvidia.com.

```

On top of it all, there was a time source sanity issue:

```

  There appears to already be a driver installed on your system 

(version:

  1.0-6629).  As part of installing this driver (version: 1.0-6629), the

  existing driver will be uninstalled.  Are you sure you want to 

continue?

  ('no' will abort installation)

                               Yes           NoLosing too many ticks!

TSC cannot be used as a timesource.

Possible reasons for this are:

  You're running with Speedstep,

  You don't have DMA enabled for your hard disk (see hdparm),

  Incorrect TSC synchronization on an SMP system (see dmesg).

Falling back to a sane timesource now.
```

Any ideas? I'd like a non-Windows-esqe solution. (i.e. not reinstalling the OS).

----------

## tom61

Looks like something went wrong with the source directory, I copied it over to the new install (Vida Linux 1.1 sucks, BTW) and initrd couldn't build an image, and there was no .config file for some reason. 

I'm going to re-extract the source and see if I can salvage this installation.

----------

